# Are eco wheels a first



## Mrk9182 (Apr 8, 2011)

alot of performance cars come with forged wheels. its not something you normally find on an economy car though.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

In 1997, Honda offered the Civic HX, a higher mileage version of the Civic. It came with forged, very light, alloy wheels. They were made by Einke (sp) and weighed just over 11 pounds each. I had the dealer put a set on my '97 EX when I purchased it. They were retail listed at $200 each, which was cheaper than the optional alloys Honda was offering for the Civic. I got them for 3% over dealer invoice, which was the same deal I got of the car. 

So, it is not a new idea for the ECO.


----------



## dazdncnfusd (Jun 16, 2011)

My previous car, a Saturn Ion Redline, had polished forged alloy rims as well. I went over bumps and crap in the road that I could have sworn would have ended up with a bent rim but they held up almost 7 years with nothing going wrong.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

gizmotoo said:


> Of course the wheels on the ECO are forged aluminum to reduce weight. I can't recall any production vehicle to date offering and/or advertising forged aluminum wheels. I read somewhere that an ECO wheel weighs 17.8 lbs.



hey at least Cruze ECO owners can brag about owning a set of forged aluminum wheels :signs013: it's funny cause they would never suspect that. 

I wonder how light we can go with wheels, if their is a lighter option im all in for it.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

It would be great to find an 11 pound option.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

ChevyPower said:


> hey at least Cruze ECO owners can brag about owning a set of forged aluminum wheels :signs013: it's funny cause they would never suspect that.
> 
> I wonder how light we can go with wheels, if their is a lighter option im all in for it.


The premium look of the eco's wheels believe it or not is part of what sold me on the car. :signs013:


----------

